# WARNING: 'Valet for Tesla' OSX Catalina



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I recently updated my MacOS to Version 10.15 (macOS Catalina) then I started "Valet for Tesla." A popup came up asking for permission to 'allow reading all keystrokes from other applications.' Of course I declined but had not seen that in the previous version.

Willfully installing a 'keystroke monitor' is not a good thing.

Bob Wilson


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> I recently updated my MacOS to Version 10.15 (macOS Catalina) then I started "Valet for Tesla." A popup came up asking for permission to 'allow reading all keystrokes from other applications.' Of course I declined but had not seen that in the previous version.


What is Valet for Tesla? I just upgraded to Catalina. Thanks.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

HCD3 said:


> What is Valet for Tesla? I just upgraded to Catalina. Thanks.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

That doesn't help. Which app is that? I've never seen that. Do you get that prompt with that app, or just when you click the Valet button?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

sduck said:


> That doesn't help. Which app is that? I've never seen that. Do you get that prompt with that app, or just when you click the Valet button?


Pretty sure Valet for Tesla is the name of the app.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Indeed it is. I hope the OP has contacted the developers - this should be addressed.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Catalina turns up security and permissions all over the place. You are going to see alerts in plenty of places after updating.
My guess is they just have some command key combinations to activate some features, and they are just monitoring all keypresses to do it, instead of using some system API. Certainly understand denying them access, but hopefully they will offer an update soon. I think you will see stuff like this with a lot of other apps as well.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

https://teslamacapp.com/

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/valet-for-tesla/id1438609932?mt=12


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

JWardell said:


> My guess is they just have some command key combinations to activate some features, and they are just monitoring all keypresses to do it, instead of using some system API.


This kind of thing is more likely used by apps that need to react to a key w/o the user being actively using the app (I have one that flashes the screen briefly when the esc key is hit in the toolbar regardless of active app); the normal programming model doesn't require anything special be done if the app is the current 'firstResponder'.

They may have made use of a framework or something from another source that is a little bit too interested in all the keys you type..

They should update it if for no other reason to be better behaved or to provide a really good explanation on why they need that permission.. in my view..


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> View attachment 29957


Thanks Bob. Looks like the app is Android only.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

HCD3 said:


> Thanks Bob. Looks like the app is Android only.


I think you mean iOS only.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I think you mean iOS only.


I think you mean macOS only.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I think you mean macOS only.


I think you mean... no wait, that's it.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> View attachment 29957


Thanks Bob working great on my Mac. Does it poll all the time?


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

garsh said:


> I think you mean iOS only.


Got it Bob. Works great on my Mac. Sorry, I was confused.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> I recently updated my MacOS to Version 10.15 (macOS Catalina) then I started "Valet for Tesla." A popup came up asking for permission to 'allow reading all keystrokes from other applications.' Of course I declined but had not seen that in the previous version.
> 
> Willfully installing a 'keystroke monitor' is not a good thing.
> 
> Bob Wilson


This is because the app has hotkeys. In Catalina, an app has to ask permissions to be able to "listen" to your keystrokes. This is to prevent you from installing an app that has a hidden keystroke logger in it. Of course, it means when you grant the permission, you are trusting the developer. Prior to Catalina, an app didn't need permission to do this.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks, that makes sense but being ‘old school’ I’m not a fan of hot keys.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I am not a fan of all the third party apps in general. The Tesla app is able to do everything I want, and have no interest in tracking every charge, efficiency, battery degradation, etc. I am too busy enjoying the car to worry about all that...


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> I am not a fan of all the third party apps in general. The Tesla app is able to do everything I want, and have no interest in tracking every charge, efficiency, battery degradation, etc. I am too busy enjoying the car to worry about all that...


I can understand that, it's not for everyone. For some of us, tracking that data is PART of enjoying the car. I drive a lot (23k on my Model 3 purchased end of December 2018) and have always been fastidious in tracking my data, even in my ICE cars. Some of these apps / sites are great as the data is far more automated now and easier to digest. And especially being an EV noobie, it really makes it easier to understand what the car is doing and telling me. Which greatly reduces range anxiety and overall EV anxiety in general.


----------

